# Sam Adams Recall



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Looks like they got a batch of bad bottles from a supplier:



> The Boston Beer Co. is recalling roughly 25 percent of the beer bottles it recently shipped after it discovered defects that might cause bits of glass to break off and fall into the bottles.
> 
> Michelle Sullivan, a spokeswoman for the South Boston-based brewer of Samuel Adams beers, said on Monday that the bottles were supplied by Owens-Illinois Inc.'s plant in Auburn, N.Y.
> 
> ...


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Good thing I drink Guinness!


----------



## fizguy (Jul 26, 2006)

Good thing I go out to a bar every day and only drink from the tap.


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

> Consumers who have already purchased the bottles are advised to throw them away


Are they kidding?  A little glass never hurt anyone. :al


----------



## fizguy (Jul 26, 2006)

fizguy said:


> Good thing I go out to a bar every day and only drink from the tap.


Just so you know, that is just a joke.

Every now and then I skip a day


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I was hoping they were recalling the Cranberry Lambec because it's u


----------



## BigFrankMD (Aug 31, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Good thing I drink Guinness!


hahahahah :tu:tu


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Commander Quan said:


> I was hoping they were recalling the Cranberry Lambec because it's u


No kidding :tu


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

rack04 said:


> Are they kidding?  A little glass never hurt anyone. :al


Yeah, it's just roughage!


----------



## Ace$nyper (Aug 15, 2007)

uh oh... *looks in fridge*
:hn


----------



## stevefrench (May 21, 2006)

Commander Quan said:


> I was hoping they were recalling the Cranberry Lambec because it's u


They should recall Samuel Adams Boston Lager too!u


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Good thing I drink Guinness!


:tpd: Damn good thing I didn't make Sam Adams cupcakes. :tu


----------



## Tredegar (Nov 27, 2007)

I only drink my Sam Adams from a tap. I'm safe.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

ky toker said:


> :tpd: Damn good thing I didn't make Sam Adams cupcakes. :tu


I heard Sam Adams was a cupcake.


----------



## LeeR (Nov 11, 2007)

Yikes. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

> I heard Sam Adams was a cupcake.


:r

Bad thing to happen to a good company. I do like a number of their beers and they're an American made company [whom makes beer] so they have my support.



> Consumers who have already purchased the bottles are advised to throw them away and seek a refund from the company.


I had 20 cases and had to throw them out, now how much do they owe me. Seems they'd have a better return/refund policy.


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

yes please send all of your defective beer to me!


----------

